# Lion cancel Tooheys Pale Ale production.



## Dan Pratt (25/6/16)

.

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2016/06/tooheys-darling-pale-ale-scratched/


----------



## schtev (25/6/16)

And nothing of value was lost...

Literally never seen this beer anywhere.


----------



## Mardoo (25/6/16)

That should free up a crapload of Amarillo, if I remember the hopping correctly.


----------



## paulyman (25/6/16)

So for the second time in their history Tooheys has realised they can't brew a good pale ale. They are apparently very slow learners.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)

It was a very ordinary water pale ale at best, watery , devoid of taste...

I had 1 on tap and 1 in a bottle

Good knows what they where thinking trying to take on Coopers with that one. Be like Coopers trying to make a VB...

The XXXX one was just as ordinary


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)

paulyman said:


> So for the second time in their history Tooheys has realised they can't brew a good pale ale. They are apparently very slow learners.


But..


I do like Tooheys Old. B)


----------



## paulyman (25/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But..
> 
> 
> I do like Tooheys Old. B)


I agree.


----------



## lost at sea (25/6/16)

never wasted my time to try it, and good riddance.


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/16)

I've only had one, on tap, at the Woolgoolga Diggers staying there around Xmas. Very underwhelming, I went back to drinking the Reschs Original Draught, far more flavourful.


----------



## GalBrew (25/6/16)

paulyman said:


> I agree.


I also agree. Nothing like an Old, great beer. It actually shocks me that a large brewer still chooses to continue brewing such a fine beer.


----------



## welly2 (26/6/16)

"We know this will disappoint our loyal Tooheys Pale Ale fan"

Fixed that for you, Tooheys.


----------



## Weizguy (26/6/16)

welly2 said:


> "We know this will disappoint our (assumed*) loyal Tooheys Pale Ale fan"
> 
> * Well, someone has been drinking it.
> 
> Fixed that for you, Tooheys.


Fixed that for you, Tooheys/ welly2


----------



## Mardoo (26/6/16)

4 very disappointed hipsters...


----------



## mattymcfatty (26/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good knows what they where thinking trying to take on Coopers with that one. Be like Coopers trying to make a VB...



Coopers clear and dr tims come to mind.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/16)

Coopers Clear is a low carb Lager, and Dr Tims is ( basically ) Pale Ale in a can


----------



## kevo (26/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good knows what they where thinking trying to take on Coopers with that one. Be like Coopers trying to make a VB...
> 
> The XXXX one was just as ordinary


Not a great fan either - was this an attempt to create a rival to Cooper's Pale - or just to rival the glut of Pale Ales on the market now?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/16)

It wasnt a rival of anything really

I would not even call it a pale ale...It sure was pale, but that was about it

Maybe they didnt want to offend megaswill drinkers and left out the taste.

If they can make a great Dark Ale, why cant they make a Pale....A Pale Ale is not rocket science by any means...its about as simple as you can get


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> 4 very disappointed hipsters...


Yeah Bro, it was a Hipster beer my ass

Tooheys where not aiming at Hipsters....far from it.

They where aiming for their own clientele, the ones that only would drink a Tooheys


----------



## Mardoo (26/6/16)

The hipster is strong in you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/16)

Pass me the ******* bio organic village grown beard oil

or this stuff. The ducks nuts in beard oil,leathers, saddles and bike leathers ( my Stag jacket has survived 20yrs using this stuff ), Ge-Wy leather dressing, made by an old bloke in Singleton, prob not suitable for Hipster beards though

And its made in Australia


----------



## Yob (26/6/16)

what OG do you get with that?


----------



## manticle (26/6/16)

Does marmalade have an OG?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/6/16)

manticle said:


> Does marmalade have an OG?


 Just thinking on marmalade flavours, it could make for a great golden sunrise lager


----------



## Dave70 (27/6/16)

Guess there just wasn't enough room for another fantastic Tooheys product. 




I suspect a hefe with an appropriately cheesy moniker like 'Tooheys Combine Harvester' may be next in line. How good would that be!


----------



## yankinoz (27/6/16)

Deep in the heart of East Gippsland I see Coopers Pale and Toohey products disappearing from the line of taps at pubs, a golf club and an RSL. What replaces them? James Squire, owned by CUB, as is every other beer on tap except maybe Heineken, which I believe has an arrangement with CUB.

It's about exclusivity incentives, not taste.

I'll have to try Toohey's Combine Harvester in bottle.


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/16)

Heineken and JS are Lion.


----------



## yankinoz (27/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> Heineken and JS are Lion.


That's good news. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/16)

They've been trying to get into Victoria ever since the 1980s and I'd guess that seeing as most Victorians would spit out Old, and New probably doesn't cut it with VB drinkers, they are now replacing these beers with lines that might sneak into CUB's niches. For example CUB lost the rights to a number of lagers such as Stella and Carlsberg when they got taken over by EvilMegaBrewCorpConglomerate, and I'd bet the main JS offering will be 150 lashes that doesn't have a CUB competitor.

Pity about the Coopers, but - probably got outspent by Lion at the taps.

ed: off topic but I tried a CUB Tooths Pale Ale the other week when I was in Newcastle. It reminded me of a faintly alcoholic version of Birrel. Bloody dreadful.

Ok let's take it right off topic :lol: :lol: Heineken would have to be the biggest beer whore on the planet. Dutch Heineken served in the Netherlands is an excellent example of a Euro Lager but whenever they take the brand overseas to be BUL they seem to toss most quality control out of the window. For decades in the UK the BUL product was a miserable sad 3.3% ABV travesty, same in the USA, and the Australian version, whilst full strength, is ghastly. A few noble hops might help and I bet they use Superpride. Wouldn't touch Heineken with a barge pole unless I'm drinking it in Amsterdam, and even then I'd go for one of the smaller regionals if possible.


----------



## sp0rk (27/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> ed: off topic but I tried a CUB Tooths Pale Ale the other week when I was in Newcastle. It reminded me of a faintly alcoholic version of Birrel. Bloody dreadful.


CUB claim that the recipe was "lost" (despite a few people having posted around the place saying they've seen it)
One of Mrs sp0rk's Aunties worked at Tooths and I recall her saying she had a few recipes squirreled away somewhere, might have to see if I can get my hands on them


----------



## yankinoz (27/6/16)

Though it's a tight contest, my nominee for biggest whore is Annheuser InBev. They cut down Stella's malt and abv, licensed out Becks with poor results and made Budweiser blander than it already was. CEO Carlos began in Brazil by gutting the once-superb Caracu Negra. At least to date they haven't messed with Goose Island.


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/16)

sp0rk said:


> CUB claim that the recipe was "lost" (despite a few people having posted around the place saying they've seen it)
> One of Mrs sp0rk's Aunties worked at Tooths and I recall her saying she had a few recipes squirreled away somewhere, might have to see if I can get my hands on them


If you could find them, be sure to send copies to Peter Symons


----------



## TheWiggman (27/6/16)

Marketing: "How do we make it different enough to attract new drinkers that don't like lagers, but not so different and flavoursome that staple New drinkers won't dislike it?"

Result: Something in between that satisfies neither market.


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/16)

It's a shame that the duopoly have fallen for their own line that drinkers just want crisp, super crisp, extra dry shit.
Even Coopers seem unable to crank out a decent lager, gotta be supadrycrisp. And their attempt at Carlsberg is verging on the criminal. 

When buying lager nowadays I just head to Aldi and get the good honest French St Etienne for 8 bux a six pack and taste real hops and malt and isn't mouth puckering fuckn crisp.


----------



## BradG (27/6/16)

In the 90's tooheys via another company called hospitality management company (hmc) purchased a load of Victorian pubs in Melb, Geelong Ballarat and Bendigo and probably elsewhere to push their lion products. Also did deals with other independent pubs to upgrade their cellar gear etc and in return sell lion beers. As a result, I don't mind a new, or old, or the squire range(which was quite limited at the time). Or a pils (any one?) We could still sell vb, but it had to be on the bottom shelf. 
I worked in a pub in Geelong, pay went up, overtime and penalty rates were introduced. Brilliant!!! Then they made me staff and made me work 60 plus hours a week on a 38hr salary. 

Lamenting the old Geelong hotel, and the Rebar, and the Max, and the Nash.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (29/6/16)

Olds good (and cheap) but I'm onto the Monteiths black lately. That's a very nice black beer... Mmmmm


----------

